
PHP Developer Guide for Modern Web Development Workflow Setup - muratgozel
https://codewithbenefit.com/php-developer-guide-for-modern-web-development-workflow-setup-2692a1e71bf7
======
RpFLCL
Thanks for posting, I appreciate this.

Over the last couple of years I've been trying to improve my PHP workflow
after being exposed to skilled rails developers. This guide is a big
productivity improvement over my old habits of setting up a LAMP/LNMP stack
just to spin up a quick prototype.

The deployments and integration tips are also a lot cleaner than my current
process.

Looking forward to my weekend hobby projects even more now.

